# '68 Convertible Pic's



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

A few people have ask that I upload a few pic's of my car. This is a '68 Convertible clone that I bought in March at the Volo Auto Museum near Chicago. To me, this is the ULTIMATE hot rod. Super cool ragtop in Kandy Brandywine paint with a bad-ass Jim Bulter 474, 500+ HP. Has a Kick Ass CD/Satelite Radio with J&L amplifier and Boston Acoustic sub woofer. Classic Crager S/S mags with Goodyear Eagle tires. Also has a highly modified 
200 4R transmission with Art Carr pressure regulator, 13 Vane Pump and Gomez converter and has the his/hers floor shifter. Rear end set up with billet adjustable control arms, cast aluminum differential cover with C-clip eliminator drag axles, 12 bolt posi with 3:73 gears. Beautiful, fast ragtop with LOUD rock and roll. My license plate reads BAAAHD GOAT. What more could you ask for!

arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Super nice car.

The only thing I would change would be that air cleaner. Other than that it looks perfect. 

Nice Job and thanks for the pics. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

BAHHHD ASS.....love the plate, I went the opposite route...nice when you have more freedom to customize with a "clone" (hate that word...lol) than with a #'s GTO. Was gonna clone mine but was so original i could not stand to cut it up, so i gave it the best of both worlds.....:agree on the air cleaner for looks and efficiency.










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Super nice car.
> 
> The only thing I would change would be that air cleaner. Other than that it looks perfect.
> 
> Nice Job and thanks for the pics. :cheers


Yeah, the verdicts still out on that air cleaner with me. When I got the car it had a big Demon double pumper on it, but it needed rebuilt. Smoked a lot at start up, blew black smoke when you were on the pipe. I had a nice chrome air cleaner with a K&N filter and a Pontiac 455 emblem on it. I decided to replace to carb with an Edelbrock 800CFM Thunder series for simplicity. It starts and idles great but not quite enough balls to feed this beast. Big hesitation when you nail it. I changed the accelerator pump nozzel, and put bigger primary and secondary jets in it and have it running pretty good now. Still not as much HP as with the Demon. One of the winter projects to rebuild it. But I bought that air cleaner to go with the carb, some like it some don't.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

bigger filter and chamber would let the Eddy breath a little better...a nice billet 12" would look great with those butler valve covers, they may even have a matching one.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hesitation is probably insufficiant accelerator pump shot. 


Those air cleaners are known to catch fire if you backfire through the carb.
And it's like sucking air through a straw for that nice motor you got. Put it on your air compressor or your lawn tractor.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If I was you I'd find a book on the Demon carb, go through it and use it instead of the E carb. :cheers


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> If I was you I'd find a book on the Demon carb, go through it and use it instead of the E carb. :cheers


That's the plan, the Edelbrock is nice for cruising to the rootbeer stand and economy but can't perform like a Demon or Holly. I think Butler's matched that carb to the engine, I need to get it back on. Your probably right about the air cleaner, it would look pretty cool on my lawn tractor.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that there's plum purdy ----- nice!

+1 on losing that air cleaner. Those things filter only marginally better than a wet Kleenex. It'd be a shame to chew up all that Butler power with (mostly) unfiltered air.

Bear


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I hear ya and thanks, it's going in the Garbage


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

You could use it as a vegetable steamer .


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

actually i have been thinking of removing my high beams for the cold air intakes and wanted something like the 67' wire grille only thinner to make covers and filter the air....hmmmm two of those might do the trick.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It would look like a fly :rofl:.

I know what your talking about though, stone gaurds they are called and that would look pretty good. Or just some flat wire mesh mounted flush inside to keep the birds and insects out.

*OP*, I would recommend one of the K&N filters with the filter lid, that would flow sufficient to feed that badass Butler motor and look cool too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl:...i see that now that you mention it....let me clarify...the mesh and filter material out of it to make a round false headlight, i want it to look like there are still lights in it from a distance.


----------

